# Any Underrated Game You Wanna Reccomend?



## kotor (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a few:
Valkyria Chronicles (PS3 & Steam)
Crusader Kings II (Steam)
Bugs Bunny and Taz: Time Busters (PS1, childhood fave) :grin2:
Tarzan (PS1)
Lego Island 2 (PC, GBC, GBA and PS1)
Bully (PS2, Wii and 360)
Kerbal Space Program (Steam)


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah Bully is pretty good I enjoyed playing it back in the day. The only game that is coming to my mind right now is Deadly Premonition for Xbox 360. It has a pretty interesting story that keeps the gamer playing but the gameplay isn't too hot. Definitely needed to be fine tuned a lot more. I never beat it after probably dying like 10-20 times fighting the final boss I just gave up. Watched the ending on youtube.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Rex87 said:


> Yeah Bully is pretty good I enjoyed playing it back in the day. The only game that is coming to my mind right now is Deadly Premonition for Xbox 360. It has a pretty interesting story that keeps the gamer playing but the gameplay isn't too hot. Definitely needed to be fine tuned a lot more. I never beat it after probably dying like 10-20 times fighting the final boss I just gave up. Watched the ending on youtube.


I beat it and it was multi-platform + pc port.... The nostalgia from Twin Peaks was strong, but the subtle differences with the shock at the end made it amazing even with the **** combat and graphics (which after awhile, you stop paying attention to). I don't if it's really underrated, it's kind of a cult classic at this point.

Anywase my recommendation? Earth Defense Force! Probably one of my favorite franchises in the "fun/entertainment" category. It's story is on par with an 80's B movie, but it only adds to the charm. You basically go around leveling buildings and killings mounds of giant bugs that have invaded from outterspace! eventually you piss off the aliens who are sending them and they come down in their ships and giant mechs (by end game, your fighting literally thousands of those ****ers). EDM 4 is getting re-ported to PS4 with a whole bunch of extra content. Hopefully i can get a few people here to take an interest because ultimately you are kind of boned if you play solo.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Arcanum is a pretty good old school RPG... Slightly broken, but good.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

shadows of the damned
oh and spec ops the line but its kind of pretentious


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Viking: Battle for Asgard. It is on Steam, but I think it is a pretty shoddy port.










The game basically consists of saving captured Vikings to make an army, and you just keep adding more and more soldiers until you have enough to assault a fort and take it over. Then it just repeats until the end, but you have some pretty giant ****ing battles in that game.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah I love DP, not really sure if it's underrated. If it wasn't so championed by a certain section of the gaming community I wouldn't have ever touched it.

I'm certain I had an answer, but it's not coming to mind. Maybe Radiant Historia? Jeanne d'Arc? Psychonauts? Kid Icarus: Uprising? Luigi's Mansion?

I feel like most of those are kind of cultish too. Hmm.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Star Control 3 for PC


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

kotor said:


> I have a few:
> Valkyria Chronicles (PS3 & Steam)
> *Crusader Kings II (Steam)*
> Bugs Bunny and Taz: Time Busters (PS1, childhood fave) :grin2:
> ...


 I really like all of those similar games by Paradox (Europa Universalis, Victoria, etc.)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Blast Corps - N64
Gex - PC


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

thedevilsblood said:


> Arcanum is a pretty good old school RPG... Slightly broken, but good.


The soundtrack alone is worth the playthrough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zeno Clash 1&2(PC)






DarkWatch(PS2)


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Kiba said:


> The soundtrack alone is worth the playthrough.


Yes, the soundtrack was awesome and added a lot to the atmosphere. @Scrub-Zero Ys Origin looks pretty good, really like the old school style.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
Valiant Hearts: The Great War
Sniper Elite V2
Alan Wake
Mafia 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Temple of Elemental Evil(PC)






Arx Fatalis(PC)






Shadow Warrior(PC)








thedevilsblood said:


> @Scrub-Zero Ys Origin looks pretty good, really like the old school style.


It's definitely worth trying out. There's decent replayability too with two main characters and an unlockable third one when you complete both endings.

Best played with a gamepad of course


----------



## kotor (Jul 14, 2015)

CK2 is too adicting for my own good. First time, i just slaughtered my family. Then my character died of typhus and my heir went from duchess of ulster to empress of britiannia and france


----------



## kotor (Jul 14, 2015)

Touka said:


> shadows of the damned
> oh and spec ops the line but its kind of pretentious


Whenever I ask about Spec Ops, all i get is the reply 'feels'


----------



## kotor (Jul 14, 2015)

Kanova said:


> Viking: Battle for Asgard. It is on Steam, but I think it is a pretty shoddy port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was made by creative assembly? Awesome! My favorite game of all-time is Rome Total War. Will check it out, thanks


----------



## kotor (Jul 14, 2015)

Cashel said:


> I really like all of those similar games by Paradox (Europa Universalis, Victoria, etc.)


I actually can't stand europa universalis, even though they are practically the same game


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Morrowind 
Crusader Kings II 
Baldurs Gate I, II.
Planetscape Torment

These two aren't really "games" But Higurashi and Umineko No Naku Koro ni are very good visual novels I'd highly recommend. They are a huge investment in time though.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't know if they are really underrated:
Black and white 2
Alice madness returns
Banished
Corpse party

Popular, but got bad review from what i heard. I really these games:
Assasins creed 3
Final fantasy 13


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

RandomGentleman said:


> Morrowind
> Crusader Kings II
> Baldurs Gate I, II.
> Planetscape Torment


You think Morrowind, Baldurs Gate and Planetscape are underrated?


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Jagged Alliance 2; you get to control a hand picked team of mercs to liberate a country from commies. It's your job to maneuver the mercs effectively, keep them supplied, and obtain field expedient sources of income to continue equipping your folks. Last time I played through it, I ended up taking most of the country and holding it using store bought Ruger Mini-14s


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Kanova said:


> You think Morrowind, Baldurs Gate and Planetscape are underrated?


Not underrated I supposes. But nowadays they're not very popular with the majority of gamers. Look at the hype Skyrim or Oblivion get and then compare it to Morrowind. Morrowind sold "somehwere over 4 million copies total" (According to Wikipedia) Skyrim sold 3.4 million physical copies in two days.

And plenty of people haven't even heard of Planetscape Torment or Baldurs Gate. They're all recognized as great games, but plenty of newer gamers haven't even heard of them much less played them.

I was simply drawing attention to them in case anyone reading this thread hasn't heard of them and would enjoy playing them. Which seems to be the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

RandomGentleman said:


> Not underrated I supposes. But nowadays they're not very popular with the majority of gamers. Look at the hype Skyrim or Oblivion get and then compare it to Morrowind. Morrowind sold "somehwere over 4 million copies total" (According to Wikipedia) Skyrim sold 3.4 million physical copies in two days.
> 
> And plenty of people haven't even heard of Planetscape Torment or Baldurs Gate. They're all recognized as great games, but plenty of newer gamers haven't even heard of them much less played them.
> 
> I was simply drawing attention to them in case anyone reading this thread hasn't heard of them and would enjoy playing them. Which seems to be the purpose of this thread.


The Market and demograph gap widened not just with video games, but rpg's exponentially over the last 6-7 years. It's like saying Daggerfall was underrated.... Just because a lot of gamers choose not to play older games, even if they did gain critical acclaim in their niche. Of the people who played those games.. I never saw to many negative reviews.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Turok Evolution


----------



## Gingerfox (Jul 21, 2015)

Sly Cooper series. Don't know how many people here like platformers from 2002-2005 and one in 2013, but it's a pretty decent series.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

RandomGentleman said:


> Not underrated I supposes. But nowadays they're not very popular with the majority of gamers. Look at the hype Skyrim or Oblivion get and then compare it to Morrowind. Morrowind sold "somehwere over 4 million copies total" (According to Wikipedia) Skyrim sold 3.4 million physical copies in two days.
> 
> And plenty of people haven't even heard of Planetscape Torment or Baldurs Gate. They're all recognized as great games, but plenty of newer gamers haven't even heard of them much less played them.
> 
> I was simply drawing attention to them in case anyone reading this thread hasn't heard of them and would enjoy playing them. Which seems to be the purpose of this thread.


To be fair, Baldur's Gate is tragically outdated. We have the same type of game with better interfaces, better graphics, and better dialogue released in recent times.

Divinity: Original Sin outdoes it in every aspect while still being a very story and roleplay heavy game. I'd never recommend Baldur's Gate to someone when they could play Original Sin instead, just like I'd never recommend them Galaga when they could play Mass Effect.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Battalion Wars for GameCube and its sequel for Wii
Geist for GameCube


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Despite somewhat limited and uninspired gameplay, Enslaved had beautiful world building and boasted overgrown dystopia before Last of Us and Horizon showed up.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Wolfenstein The New Order is underrated and awesome.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

Someone said Shadow Warrior and I 'd have to agree, that game is so much fun. Bully is another one which didn't really get the praise it deserved.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

*Wild 9* (PS1) - The makers of Earthworm Jim make a cool, little space platformer about a guy with a special gauntlet that you use to torture and kill your enemies. Humor-filled.

*Beyond Good and Evil* (PS2) - Another space odyssey, this one has a lot more heart than your average game. Great characters, immersive story, inventive gameplay. Arguably the hidden gem of all of PS2.

*Limbo* (PS3/probably other) - A platforming, puzzler set in a dark fantasy. Simple but fun.


----------



## nihilistquestion (Aug 17, 2015)

"Gone Home" and "Dear Esther". There seems to be people who either love or hate these kinds of games. I think that originally "Gone Home" was marketed as a horror narrative game, so people going into it might have been expecting a first-person survival horror experience. However, in terms of narrative, artistic direction, character composition and sub-plot narrative structure (of which there are many stories which you might gloss over first playthrough) it's a game that I can really connect to at an emotional level. Highly recommended if you enjoy character driven narratives and exploration point and click games.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

metal arms glitch in the system for ps2 i had a lot of fun in this game


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Eurotruck Simulator 2. I've never felt more relaxed in a game. You can tune into local radio stations in Europe in real time while driving along the countryside. It's a nice form of escapism.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@mentoes

I've been playing that on and off for a while. Just got myself a third garage and a bunch of good drivers doing long distance hauls.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

@Scrub-Zero

Yeah it's great, probably the best purchase I made in a while. I haven't progressed that far though since it takes so long for me to deliver a shipment, and usually by that time I've gotten so many speeding tickets the reward barely exceeds the cost of penalties. Still on my first garage. I should start playing again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@mentoes

lol i set my speed limit off too. I like to drive fast with dynamite loaded in the back! 
I got quite a few speeding tickets and accidents too because the ai in this game, well no comment.

If you get back to playing the game, try out some mods. There's Full amazing paint jobs and american trucks if that's your thing.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

@Scrub-Zero

Wait, you can turn off speed limit? This changes everything...

I agree that the AI can be crap sometimes. I've had a couple cars on both lanes that refused to move, so I had no choice but to mow through them.  But I can't deny that I've seen drivers like this in real life, maybe that's an intended part of the simulation.

I can't seem to find Full amazing paint jobs anywhere, mind sending me a link?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

haha you can turn it off. Or maybe it's from a mod i've downloaded?

There's one thing missing in this game and that's proper accidents with visible damage and everything. Imagine going full speed only to drive in the wrong lane to slam a bunch of cars and seeing your trucker get taken to jail for reckless endangerment  
Game over.

Here's the mod site i use. Lots of good stuff.

http://ets2.lt/en/


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks! I'll probably get around to it after I get a feel for everything the base game has to offer.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> .


Another couple of games that were great but flew under the radar (and are older which is why i'm quoting you Scrub, since you dig older games). Also most of these games you can find online for free, or torrent without fear of anything because they have since become open source/drm free, and their a fan made patches for most to let them run on modern machines.

-Birthright: the gorgon's alliance; which was a pretty eclectic game, you had to worry about diplomacy, kingdom growth, power (if you lacked sufficient alliances or troop power, neighboring kingdoms take advantage of you), and their was even a first-person adventure element.

-Outpost 2: which was just a sort of play on the rts survival genre. Your basically a civilization that ****ed it's own planet so you went and colonized another one (a rather **** one) and it just so happened that a warring faction colonized the same planet.

-Betrayal at Antara: One of the early western turn based rpgs. It didn't get a whole lot of acclaim because it was basically a spin off of Betrayal at Krondor, but i thought it was better. Had a great story and good pacing.

-Shivers: an early horror game: so your basically a bunch of teenagers who break into a closed down museum.... I don't remember why but everybody else bones out and your left on your own inside. What ends of happening is you find out it's inhabited by pissed off evil spirits, so you take it upon yourself to capture all of them. Sounds stupid but it was actually really fun. You basically slowly unravel a mystery. Plenty of puzzles, etc.

Finally
-Lighthouse: Old school very well done adventure game: So your chilling at your pad and you get a strange call from one of your disgruntled friends/neighbors who owns a lighthouse. So you cruise over, knock on the door.... No answer, but hear a baby crying. So you end up inside find the baby, explorer the lighthouse and try to figure wtf happened. Then you hear the baby crying again so you go check it out. And some weird creature snatches it and runs off through a portal.. Which you follow him through.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kiba said:


> Another couple of games that were great but flew under the radar (and are older which is why i'm quoting you Scrub, since you dig older games). Also most of these games you can find online for free, or torrent without fear of anything because they have since become open source/drm free, and their a fan made patches for most to let them run on modern machines.


Thank a ton for the recommendations, Kiba. I've played Shivers on the list and i liked it. I think there's Shivers 2 also? Haven't played that yet though.

Looks like i have more old games to have fun with. Time to check GOG, or torrents 

Since you recommended me some games i'll return the favor. Hopefully you haven't played them and enjoy the 4x genre.

Check out Master of Magic. One of the best game of that genre i've ever played.

And since i'm dumber than a stump when it comes to explaining things, i'll leave a review instead 






And here's another great one that is very very similar to master of magic. It's probably why i like it as much compared to all the 4x games i've played.

Once again, a review by someone more competent:


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

@Scrub-Zero

Thanks for the Recommendations. They both look fun.

Also, here a DL for Outpost 2 w/o sound or cutscenes.
http://www.outpost2.net/

And this site has the patches you need to run both lighthouse and Antarra on modern machines (these are all 1995 games so they running in Dos which is why you cant just run in compatibility mode).
http://www.squirtthecat.com/index.html

You can get Birthright here, but You have to install via Dosbox/ or a virtual machine of windows 95'. If you google their are multiple forums that show you how to with dosbox for Birthright.
http://www.old-games.com/download/6057/birthright-the-gorgon-s-alliance


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kiba said:


> @Scrub-Zero
> 
> Thanks for the Recommendations. They both look fun.
> 
> ...


You will definitely enjoy Master of Magic. The graphic are old as hell, but it gives the game some charm imo.

And thanks for the links. I'll install them later today once i'm done babysitting the kiddies.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Grandia 2 (dreamcast)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Trine 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

M0rbid said:


> Grandia 2 (dreamcast)


Good one. The whole Grandia series is pretty solid.

I'll recommend Grandia Xtreme on ps2. The story sucks, but the battle system is great. And you get a super nice 100 level dungeon once you beat the last boss.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm gonna have to say Deadly Premonition. 

It's... an experience. The best I can come to describing it is Twin Peaks the game. 
Another apt description would be a beautiful trainwreck.

It's the best worst game I've ever played, it's like playing a B movie version of twin peaks, it's goofy in a lot of places, yet it gets more serious towards the end. The characters in it are great, and it features one of the best protagonists I've seen in a video game in a long time.
The negative point is that it's very clunky and has a fair number of bugs in it. Though you could argue that it adds to the overall atmosphere the game sets.

Overall I would still recommend it if you're not bothered by clunky mechanics and appreciate a story that doesn't take itself too seriously, isn't that right Zach?


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

The Evil Within


----------



## kotor (Jul 14, 2015)

Beyond Good and Evil <3 Shame that sequel is never gonna be released


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

Ghost trick phantom detective on the ds was fun. Im not a fan of text heavy games but this one just had me hooked from the get-go. Everyone with a ds should get this game

Solatorobo for ds was great too. It has a fun little mech wrestling thing to it. It is a tad too long though. Check it out if you're into light rpg's

Sakura Samurai is a great downloadable title for the 3ds. 

And of course my favorite game of all time Okami for the PS2


----------



## Bogus (Jun 28, 2010)

http://zero-k.info/

this is a free open source online rts game that is loosely based on total annihilation. it has some fairly unique design concepts that set it apart from commercial titles (also has a much better interface than any rts ive played).

and sorry for the thread resurection to put my advertisement here (no im not in the development team). its definitly worth trying if you like the genre or otherwise.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't call this game underrated, at least not critically, but damn, C&C Red Alert 2 is good ****. Rock solid mechanics, good balance, fantastic music, plus an entertaining story that doesn't take itself too seriously. Definitely my favorite of the C&C series. I won't say 'best' though, because the due to the differences in the RA & Tiberium series', that's subjective. I've always preferred RA's more lighthearted and comical presentation over the more gritty aesthetic of the Tiberium series.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd recommend all my games.. but they suck.

Hmm.. good question.. probably.. Medal of Honor: Underground for the PS1.. Man I love that game and pretty much any other Medal of Honor game before the 2010 version, which sucked.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Repix said:


> I'd recommend all my games.. but they suck.
> 
> Hmm.. good question.. probably.. Medal of Honor: Underground for the PS1.. Man I love that game and pretty much any other Medal of Honor game before the 2010 version, which sucked.


I remember playing Allied Assault. That was a good game.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I remember playing Allied Assault. That was a good game.


Yes.. It was quite an amazing piece!
Except for the Spearhead Expansion which was... well.. really bad!  the only amazing things from Spearhead I know is the ambience, the locations and the maps. (I did my 32nd replay of the game yesterday, and they still impress me with that) but yea the main game definitely wins with Breaktrough coming in just barely (cause those Italian missions sucked real hard, not good at all. )


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

Dragons Dogma, I haven't played the game yet. But I can tell its going to be amazing. Pick it up on the PC because it runs at 60fps with much better graphics then the console version.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

OnlyPath said:


> Dragons Dogma, I haven't played the game yet. But I can tell its going to be amazing. Pick it up on the PC because it runs at 60fps with much better graphics then the console version.


It sucked.


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> It sucked.


Really? I'm huge fan of the Monster Hunter games. And it looks like a mixture of the Monster Hunter games and Dark Souls. I just got my new video card and waiting on my thermal paste in the mail. But I think I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Expeditions: Conquistador: Well-written story-driven strategy-RPG with a historical setting.

The Last Federation: Unique strategy game where you try to form an alliance between different races (and/or wipe out the troublesome ones). It has turn-based combat and tons upon tons of diplomacy/espionage/economic actions. 

Rogue State: Govern a revolutionary middle-eastern country through a time of rebuilding and reform. More of a political game where you try to not be overthrown while carrying out your agenda for a set number of years. A bit like a turn-based Tropico.

Project Zomboid: Hardcore isometric zombie survival game that simulates almost every aspect of survival. It may very well not be the zombies that kill you, but an untreated infection after carelessly cutting your hand on a broken window. It's really tough, but has lots customization options to suit your needs. It's one of those games where every time you play you learn something new and eventually after many, many tries you might get into the groove of things and be self-sustaining until you slip up. 

Arms Dealer: Buy and sell guns anywhere and everywhere in the modern world, but avoid the law. It's a trading game with no combat, but plenty of depth. The UI is a pain but the devs have announced a remake free to all existing owners.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

OnlyPath said:


> Really? I'm huge fan of the Monster Hunter games. And it looks like a mixture of the Monster Hunter games and Dark Souls. I just got my new video card and waiting on my thermal paste in the mail. But I think I'm going to give it a shot.


I hope you like it.

I thought the Game sucked myself. I've played maybe 10 hours and then deleted it. I gave it a fair chance by playing it longer than usual, but it did not get any more fun.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

In all honesty I have 2 that I enjoy and well everyone didn't like or wasn't popular enough lol. First one is sacred 3 I actually found it pretty fun in all honesty. Then second is Scourge Outbreak it's your typical third person shooter but has a leveling system (can only reach level 10)


----------

